# Looking for a black long hair/plush coat shepherd.



## pdmcgrane (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello everybody! I've been looking for a black plush coat/long haired female Shepherd for the past few years, but have had NO luck in all this time. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a breeder in the states that would breed such dogs? I'm just in-love with shepherds in general- but this would be the ideal shepherd for me. I hope somebody can point me in the right direction- I live in Colorado, but am willing to travel most anywhere for a puppy of this kind. Thank you so much for your help- I appreciate it :0)


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

check out
http://www.vonhaydengermanshepherds.com
youngsters
she has a black female born 11.03.09, I think Kim is using the euopean date system, which means the pup was borm last March.
I have a black long coat, Briska, from Von Hayden and I love her.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

There is a lot more to picking a breeder than coat type and color, and quite honestly, there are MANY other aspects that are far more important like health, temperament, drive/activity needs. Color and coat type would be further down on my list of requirements, like last. Then again I am fortunate that my preferred colors (sables and blacks) are found in the working lines which suit my likes and activity levels just fine.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I find nothing wrong with looking for a dog in the color and coat type you prefer but I agree with Ruq. All things being equal I would look at health, temper etc over coat and color. 

Like Ruq I have amy preference too, I prefer black and tan which are easy to find but if I could not find the dog I wanted I would chose a sable or whatever color there was.

Good luck in your search and welcome to you!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take your time and look around. you'll find a reputable
breeder that has the dog you want. i wanted a blk&red
male dog. i wasn't worried about health issues or tempermant.
i knew with the right breeder my dog wasn't
going to have any health issues or tempermant problems.
it's not guranteed but i figured with a reputable the chances
were i'm going to get a healthy dog all around. after that it was up to me to train and socialize my dog.


----------



## pdmcgrane (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Looking for a black long hair/plush coat sheph*

Yes I know there is more to just aesthetics and I am very well aware of genetics and careful breeding. However, I am asking for help in finding the shepherd of my liking since I can't seem to find them anywhere. My choice will take into account appearances, genetics and temperament. Thank you.


----------



## pdmcgrane (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Looking for a black long hair/plush coat sheph*

Thank you so much for your input! I just e-mailed Kim and hope to hear from her soon. Your Briska is beautiful by the way- Just the kind of girl I'd love to have one day in the near future I hope. Congrats!


----------

